# Help with sump !!



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Setting up my 300gallon marine land DD in a few days , I'm goin to be running two fx5 and a sump probably 100gallon sump from what I've read .Ive never ever set up a sump before so this is my first time I have no clue what I'm doing the tank I bought off my friend is used and so I will have nothing except a few pieces of piping he said .... How do I build sump ? How does it work ? Etc please


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I suggest that you have someone build one for you. You can also buy one already made. J&L used to carry that tank so perhaps a trip there would be a good idea. I don't think you really need the extra fx5's.


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's few links to get you started. These are where i started when I added a sump to my 90 gallon reef ready tank. sent you a msg also. Dave
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums
Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sumps, Part I - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*sump*

ok some of what ive learned is this what kind of overflow will you have? basically when your sump pump pumps water what will enable the water to come back to your sump? there are options but really depends on how the tank is drilled as far as inside the sump its really however you want to build it but I would probley have at least 3-4 compartment and make sure the chamber that your pump is in is large enough to feed the return and not run out of water


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Someone messaged me with a 100gallon sump they have so ill take a look for now , and if that Dosnt work out I will check j&L for one I've never visited there store actually so I will have to Chek it out either way this weekend . Also so if I have a 100gall sump on a 300g tank my 2fx5 would be overkill ? I plan on stocking this tank farely heavy with regular water changes so more filter is better for me right ?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Here's the picture Travo. Just remember I have a post on it.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/150g-planted-dicus-up-running-11120/

This was Tony's. I believe the original cost for the sump along is $500 not including the media and subsequent reinforcements and improvements.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Man I miss that old wet/dry. Of course, its now been GK'd so that's a bonus. I just got regular sump made and ready to install soon on my 400.


----------

